# Lake Erie around Vermilion - Lorain



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Ive heard good things from my friends but more info helps. We plan on going next week, reef runners, colors, depths, numbers?, how far on runners. We are lazy fishermen so we troll, Altho experience is the best trick and any advise is worth its weigh in gold. Also the lake is much cooler this year, so only close to shore or maybe steelhead out 5 miles?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Post this in the Lake Erie forum and you will have a ton more response! Goodluck!


----------

